# Review: 08/09 NS Heritage and 09/10 NS Evo-R



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

nice review,

what size are these boards?
what is your size?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm 5'11" 180#. The Heritage is a 160 and the Evo-R is a 158.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Great review.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an 07/08 Heritage in 165 and agree with every thing you say about it. Great review. 

Trying to decide on either a new 2011 Heritage, Raptor, or F1. Leaning towards Heritage or F1 as I think the Raptor is going to be a bit too stiff for my "all mountain" pursuits.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea i bet you'd like the Heritage a lot...on top of that the new Carbonium topsheet on the '11 board looks god damn sweet if you like the carbon fiber look as i do, its subtle but there.

Its just a tad bit more of a freeride board than say a SL-R.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

After taking the Evo-R out on some milder powder days (less than 12"), it did great. I still feel comfortable reaching for the Evo unless it's an epic pow day.

I'll edit to add that if I had to choose one board between the two, I'd go with the Evo. I think it is the more versatile board. What the Heritage does, it does very well, but it's limited beyond that. I'm glad I have both, but if I was a one board guy, I'd go Evo.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

can u describe the flex on the EVO-R?

how does it compare w/ some of the other boards u have written in the past?

i'm referring to ability to tail/nose press and butter...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can press the shit out of it. I'm a beginner when it comes to presses, but I can still get a nice one on it. It still has some stiffness to it and won't press like a pure noodle, but you're definitely not going to have any issue pressing it.

As far as buttering, it's easy as hell. I can't butter my Heritage at all. Not even a little bit. On the Evo, I can ride a butter for 100 yards or more.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

If you love to freeride, it's a great board. 
nfl jerseys If your game is bombing the hell out of runs and catching big air off of kickers, definitely don't pass this board up if you get a chance. However, don't expect to get too fancy on jumps.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

That's an interesting SPAM technique!


----------

